# General > Biodiversity >  2 basking sharks at wick

## lynne duncan

hi 
totally delighted just seen two basking sharks, one approx 7 feet in bay at wick feeding close in one the wick side and the other circling in the little cove just round from the harbour on the papigoe side, just going back round will try and get some photos

also saw three other mammals yesterday havena worked out wha they were very dark in colour with a very rounded swept back fin heading south at 8.30am

----------


## Tubthumper

This may sound daft, but can we encourage basking sharks etc to stick around, maybe by feeding them or making their favourite grub more available? There could be tourist benefits.
Also, make sure no-one harrasses them.

----------


## Kevin Milkins

> This may sound daft, but can we encourage basking sharks etc to stick around, maybe by feeding them or making their favourite grub more available? There could be tourist benefits.
> Also, make sure no-one harrasses them.


In Dingle Bay, Ireland, they have a dolphin called Fungi that is worth millions to the local economy.

We visited the West coast over ten years ago and went and had a dolphin trip, in hindsight it's hard to believe the euphoria that is whipped up over a dolphin, but the whole ecomeny of that area is based on Fungi.

Fungi/Funghi the *Dingle Bay Dolphin*

----------


## Anfield

> This may sound daft, but can we encourage basking sharks etc to stick around, maybe by feeding them or making their favourite grub more available? There could be tourist benefits.
> Also, make sure no-one harrasses them.


The local fishermen would soon complain that they were affecting fish stocks.
You only have to see the way they (fishermen) react to seals.

----------


## buggyracer

> The local fishermen would soon complain that they were affecting fish stocks.
> You only have to see the way they (fishermen) react to seals.


the fact they feed on plankton (sp) should dispell any fears of fish stocks  :Wink:

----------


## Anfield

Although plankton is staple diet, they do also take small fish

----------


## lynne duncan

spotted one again in wick bay (north side) tonight at 9.15
really tickled pink has made my day

----------


## Amy-Winehouse

> The local fishermen would soon complain that they were affecting fish stocks.
> You only have to see the way they (fishermen) react to seals.


No they wouldnt, when were out on our wee boats & spy a Basking shark we head for him coz its almost guaranteed that you will get fish anywhere near him on yer hooks. 

Basking sharks are great fishfinders , just like the birds, No complaints from me

----------


## Tubthumper

Does having a boat near it seem to worry/ irritate the basker? Are they inquisitive like whales?

----------


## Amy-Winehouse

> Does having a boat near it seem to worry/ irritate the basker? Are they inquisitive like whales?


They are known to tip small boats over but 20 ft away is fine enough, Once upon a time I was on a big boat & the shark came within 5 ft of us & you could see the wild frenzy of feed-fish-mackerel-shark in the water which was amazing  :Grin:

----------


## Anfield

> They are known to tip small boats over but 20 ft away is fine enough, Once upon a time I was on a big boat & the shark came within 5 ft of us & you could see the wild frenzy of feed-fish-mackerel-shark in the water which was amazing


_
It has been  suggested that boats remain 100m away from Sharks:
"..In conjunction with The Shark Trust and other partners, MCS has produced  a Basking Shark Code of Conduct that advises boat users to stay at  least 100m away from basking sharks, while swimmers should keep a  distance of 4m from the sharks and be particularly wary of the animals  enormous tail.."_ 
Full article here

----------

